# 2 year old how much exercise



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

I would really like some advice about the amount of exercise to give my boy. Being a gypsy cob he eats and eats and stands about while eating some more, lol. I really want to make sure he doesn't become overweight and I want to keep him fit and healthy, but im scared of pushing him too far while his joints are growing. 

At the moment I get him out of the field once a day and we work on walk and halt, either in the paddock, yard or a seperate field from the other horses. We do a little bit of trot but mainly just to wake him up as once he has had a trot he listens to my commands so much more. Our exercising usually lasts about 20 mins, then we do some other bits of ground work. Mid week I usually try and take him for a 30 min road and path walk, to get him used to the sights and sounds. Then weekend we take him for another one, this weekend we spent an hour out with him, mainly in walk but at a decent pace, do you think this is too long for a 2 year old? 

I also play with him in the field and he loves to chase me and as soon as i turn round he puts his breaks on quick before he runs me over, I love him so much and just want to do whats best for him. 

Any advice very much appreciated


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

If I understand correctly you are doing 20-30 minutes in hand work with him every day? This is usually more than enough for a growing 2 year old. I would say stick to 20 minutes with at least a day or two off a week, and a break of a few weeks off every now and again so he has time to chill out and digest mentally what he's learnt.

I understand your concern about not wanting him to put on weight, but it won't hurt for him to carry a little extra into the winter as he'll lose a little naturally once it gets colder. If you want him to lose a bit of weight then don't rug him up or just put a lightweight rug on so he's not too toasty - and don't feed/over-feed him.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes thats right 20-30 mins each day in hand, thanks so much for the advice, he has thursdays off at the moment as thats the dogs hydrotherapy night, I think I may cut out his sunday exercise aswell then to give him another break.

He does play with the 5 month old foal in the field so even on his days off he at least does something more than eat lol. 

Great to get some advice to keep us on the right track, will keep his exercise at 20 mins in yard/field and paddock. I will keep his walks out for a saturday and keep them to 30 mins. Thanks for the advice about rugs aswell, he isnt in a rug yet im trying to keep them off him until he really needs them, if got him a lightweight and a medium weight so will see how we go  

thanks again for the reply


----------



## halkywalky (Oct 26, 2010)

i agree with the advice given if you keep his education going like this and get him used to as many experiences as possible it will make it much easier when you start to ride him.


----------

